# Site Changes Ebay



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I just logged on at 2100hrs to be shown a list of all Motorhomes for sale on Ebay is this something new or a cliche. There was also a disclaimer which basically stated Ebay were not responsible for this?


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=EbayCamping 
is this the reason you get this when i search for Motorhome Forums


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Go to the MHF home page, and bookmark or add to favorites the address in the navigation toolbar, if asked to overwrite or bookmark already exists then click yes.

M&D


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Mandy/Dave thanks for that but already had that in place but would not allow me entry via bookmarks now working ok.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Glad your all sorted out,.  

Dave :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nukes bought out e-bay but wants to keep it quite :lol: 
we should be able to bid for our subs soon :lol: 
Geo


----------

